# Software for earthmoving contractor



## Ditch Digger (Apr 29, 2008)

We are in the earthmoving business and are currently using Quickbooks Pro. We used to use Quickbooks Contractors Edition but I thought I would go cheap when the program got a few years old (not sure that was a wise decision). Now we are looking at purchasing take-off and estimating software. I would like something that works together and Maxwell seems to do that but our accountant would rather us stick with Quickbooks. Can anyone advise me on estimating software that works with Quickbooks (Pro or Contractor)? Or if you have found Maxwell to be a better software how can I get my accountant on board? Thank you.


----------



## floridajim (Nov 6, 2007)

ROCTEK has great cut and fill takeoff that can export into any windows based application including your quick books. I currently use eWinEx Pro, the completely OnScreen version which eliminates the need of a digitizer. Less expensive then Maxwell(Quest) as well, but ROCTEK doesn't offer the estimating portion, they are strictly takeoff. My $.02...


----------



## Sarah9910 (Sep 27, 2004)

Remember that if you use Quest, it doesn't replace QuickBooks. I am a certified consultant for American Contractor by Maxwell. I don't work in sales, only consulting and training. Of course you can go with Quest and The American Contractor but you should also be able to just do Quest and stay with QuickBooks. If you need help with the integration let me know, but the Quest trainers should be able to help you integrate it with what you already have and it will keep your CPA happy because your estimating program in most cases (whatever one you get) doesn't have to replace your accounting program.

I believe there are lots of promotions for Quest (especially since Maxwell just purchased it last year), ask for the best promotion, don't wait for them to offer it. From what I can see, it's selling like hotcakes. Most of my new clients on The American Contractor already have or purchase Quest at the time they purchase The American Contractor. Quest has a long time positive relationship with their users and Maxwell kept the original team including location (Sarasota FL) in place with the purchase. They offer free (for one person, addl person only $250.00) 2 to 3 day training seminars throughout the country if you purchase the gold support.

Don't hold me to all that info, as I said, I'm not in sales but above is what I've seen in recent months.


----------



## Sarah9910 (Sep 27, 2004)

checkout this website, lists a bunch of earthwork estimating software, i think it's a free service.

http://www.softwareadvice.com/construction/sitework-excavating-software-comparison/


----------

